# My first from hasbean, is breakfast bomb sour?



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

I placed my first order with Hasbean last week, super quick delivery, great service.

I ordered some decaf for my wife who's expecting, and some breakfast bomb and jailbreak for me.

I'm a newcomer to coffee really and up until now I've been drinking the Brazilian espresso from my local 2dayroasters in Bristol, lovely. And lots of the dark roast lattes at Boston Tea Party.

Now, to me, the Breakfast Bomb smells and more importantly tastes sour, I tried different grinds and temps but no change.

The jailbreak was easy to get a good tasting shot but wasn't really as big a taste as I'd like.

I should add that I'm alternating between tasting the shots and drinking in a 12oz latte, sometimes a 7oz. I'm using a Rocket Cellini and a eureka mignon.

Anything else I should be trying?

Cheered

Dave


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Try a different roaster


----------



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

I take it you're not a fan of Hasbean then?


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the hasbean blends, their African and South American origin coffees? That's a different matter, try their Bolivian David vilca or Colombian Oporapa or any of their African (I have found any of their Ethiopian coffees excellent.) you'll not be disappointed, also try contacting them their owner would certainly like to hear about customers who were disappointed they offer great customer service and reply very promptly.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Scubadoo said:


> I take it you're not a fan of Hasbean then?


After trying 10 or more HasBean blends I decided they are really not to my taste - too light, too acidic. They may work in milk drinks but not, in my humble opinion, in espresso. If I find a café is using HasBean blends I now walk out. But I am probably in a minority here with this view. It's company that offers great service, but it is only one approach to coffee, so don't be afraid to not like their product. Actually Breakfast Bomb (in a previous incarnation) was one of the few HB blends I enjoyed - it shouldn't be sour, but I haven't tried the latest formulation.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm more a Single Origin fan myself, but surprised you are getting sour shots with that setup.

Try giving Steve (the owner) an email as suggested, I'm sure he'd like to hear.


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

RoloD said:


> After trying 10 or more HasBean blends I decided they are really not to my taste - too light, too acidic. They may work in milk drinks but not, in my humble opinion, in espresso. If I find a café is using HasBean blends I now walk out. But I am probably in a minority here with this view. It's company that offers great service, but it is only one approach to coffee, so don't be afraid to not like their product. Actually Breakfast Bomb (in a previous incarnation) was one of the few HB blends I enjoyed - it shouldn't be sour, but I haven't tried the latest formulation.


Just out if interest whose coffee do you prefer? I agree that some the Hasbean coffees can be a bit on the light side, so just curious who you'd recommend for a better espresso coffee?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hasbean might not be to your tastes. Extract roast for Boston Tea Party so I have cupped all their coffees earlier this year and found them all over roasted and unpleasant but it's a very personal thing. If you like a dark roast maybe try Union Revelation - I know this gets good reviews with people that like darker coffee.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Macoffee said:


> Just out if interest whose coffee do you prefer? I agree that some the Hasbean coffees can be a bit on the light side, so just curious who you'd recommend for a better espresso coffee?


 My current favourite is Londinium, who are geared very much to espresso rather than milk drinks (and lever machines in particular). Their beans are low acidity but not over roasted. Their prices for single bags are high, but their monthly subscription (which you can take a month at a time) is good value. I've enjoyed beans from Union, but I find their extra-dark roasts far too dark, and their dark roasts a little too dark for my taste. So I'm pursuing a path midway between the 'third wave' roasters and the traditional Italian approach (but if I had to chose between the two, I'd chose the latter). I respect what HasBean are doing, it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Extract roast for Boston Tea Party so I have cupped all their coffees earlier this year and found them all over roasted and unpleasant but it's a very personal thing.


Extract may roast for BTP, but that doesn't mean that BTP blends are the same as Extract retail or wholesale blends...in fact, I'd put money on them not being.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Expobarista said:


> Extract may roast for BTP, but that doesn't mean that BTP blends are the same as Extract retail or wholesale blends...in fact, I'd put money on them not being.


We opened a bag which was due to be shipped to BTP so it was the blend used in BTP shops.


----------



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments.

I'll try the breakfast bomb again tomorrow. Either I'm not doing it right or maybe it's just not to my taste. The jailbreak was nice but got Lost in a 12oz latte.

I'll also have a look at Union and Extract, thanks.

When I look at single origin coffees, will they say if they're suitable for espresso machines?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Its also wel worth looking at CoffeeBeanShop if you don't particularly like the lighter hasbean style roasts


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> We opened a bag which was due to be shipped to BTP so it was the blend used in BTP shops.


Same as one of their retail blends, or different? I ask because I've yet to see an Extract bean that has been over-roasted. They are certainly towards medium, medium-light end of the spectrum normally.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Expobarista said:


> Same as one of their retail blends, or different? I ask because I've yet to see an Extract bean that has been over-roasted. They are certainly towards medium, medium-light end of the spectrum normally.


Sorry I should probably have clarified. This blend isn't sold by Extract to the public and was created specifically for BTP. It is significantly darker than anything else that extract roast but this is what BTP wanted.

Interestingly though BTP were thinking about going with a lighter roast but I think concerns about it being too different for current customers won out.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Ah I see. Well, that would be in keeping with the pre-Extract BTP blends which were incinerated, then cremated just in case.









I've not been in a BTP for ages, but then again I've stopped having coffees out as they are invariably disappointing.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Scubadoo said:


> When I look at single origin coffees, will they say if they're suitable for espresso machines?


For Has Bean yes, look at the cupping notes on each single origin and it will say if they think its suitable for espresso and if they think its suitable for filter.

For Londinium its all suitable for espresso









Can't comment on the others but they really should IMHO


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

If you're looking for single origins for espresso I would start with the more typical regions - Colombia, Brazil, Bolivia and avoid regions which lend themselves to brewed coffee - Kenya, Ethiopia. Any coffee will work for espresso but some are better than others!


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm just waiting on my first order of Has Bean.

I've been using square mile recently.

What do you think I can expect from Has Bean?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Scubadoo said:


> The jailbreak was nice but got Lost in a 12oz latte.


12oz , geez I dont think many coffees would cut through that much milk


----------



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> 12oz , geez I dont think many coffees would cut through that much milk


Isn't that what many places sell as latte cups and what most cafes serve as a latte?

I use the 7oz cups that I got from Origin as well but like a 12oz as well. Maybe 10oz would be a good in-between?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My Local , 6/8 Kafe do 8oz Lattes.

Personally prefer something less diluted. Even 10oz would be pushing it - what point does it stop being about the coffee and being warm brown milk, lol.

So long as its tasty then the size doesnt matter


----------



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

The jailbreak has now gone and was nice although not as nice as the Brazilian espresso I was getting from my local roaster.

And as for the Breakfast Bomb, i think that's going in the bin! The beans smell funky and sour, the grinds smell the same and the coffee smells and tastes the same. Had a tasting at the weekend with a few friends and no one liked it at all.

Thanks for all the input, and I'll look at some of those suggestions.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

This has been one of my favourite coffees of the year. Can't say what it's like as a espresso but as a brew I've found it delicious. Funky certainly (after all it's half Limoncilo naturals which are pretty much the funkiest things you'll find outside of Funkytown, Ethiopia) but with the funk nicely balanced by the earthiness of the Sumatran beans. Definitely not sour though or even particularly acidic.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't quite know why people would solely judge hasbean on their blends.

They have had some fantastic single origin beans over the years, notably bolivia machacamarca and el salvador la illusion for me.

You can't go wrong with most of their el salvadors or bolivians.

I don't quite get the appeal of blends though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Scubadoo said:


> The jailbrean has now gone and was nice although not as nice as the Brazilian espresso I was getting from my local roaster.
> 
> And as for the Breakfast Bomb, i think that's going in the bin! The beans smell funky and sour, the grinds smell the same and the coffee smells and tastes the same. Had a tasting at the weekend with a few friends and no one liked it at all.
> 
> ...


You dont enjoy natural process coffees then, not everyone does thats for sure


----------



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

Does that mean unwashed and naturally dried? What difference does that make to the coffee?

Bought some of the BTP dark roast to tide me over, nice, and works well in a 12oz latte.

And I've just received some Bolivian David vilca and Colombian Oporapa from Hasbean to try. Next day delivery again, very impressive!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Scubadoo said:


> Does that mean unwashed and naturally dried? What difference does that make to the coffee?


It makes a HUGE different to the result in the cup. Natural coffees often (but not always) are funk-bombs

http://www.coffeeresearch.org/agriculture/flavor.htm


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

Scubadoo said:


> The jailbreak has now gone and was nice although not as nice as the Brazilian espresso I was getting from my local roaster.
> 
> And as for the Breakfast Bomb, I think that's going in the bin! The beans smell funky and sour, the grinds smell the same and the coffee smells and tastes the same. Had a tasting at the weekend with a few friends and no one liked it at all.
> 
> ...


I've always bought Hasbeans origin coffees, but got the bomb and jailbreak just to see what the fuss was about. I'll not be getting them again, the breakfast bomb wasn't pleasant at all. Maybe I've just got too used to the chocolatey Bolivian coffees! I'll be sticking with Hasbean though as I really love their fantastic lightly roasted origin coffees. You're right about that breakfast bomb though.


----------



## Scubadoo (Sep 3, 2012)

I've tried the Bolivian David vilca and have an unopened bag of the Colombian Oporapa from Hasbean.

I've only had a few drinks so far so maybe I need to play around but the beans have a certain aroma, like the jailbreak and maybe it's just the lighter roast. and in the cup there's something of a floral taste maybe an acidity that I'm tasting when i want more big nutty coffee taste.

I'm a beginner to proper coffee, just had the machine for a few months but am loving the whole experience.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Scubadoo said:


> I've tried the Bolivian David vilca and have an unopened bag of the Colombian Oporapa from Hasbean.
> 
> I've only had a few drinks so far so maybe I need to play around but the beans have a certain aroma, like the jailbreak and maybe it's just the lighter roast. and in the cup there's something of a floral taste maybe an acidity that I'm tasting when i want more big nutty coffee taste.
> 
> ...


Ahh, well. The only beans that have a really big rich, nutty, earthy taste that i'm aware of are ethiopian sidamo, or better still, my favourite, monsooned malabar but steve stopped stocking them due to quality issues unfortunately.

Must buy some more MM...


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I find nuttiness is something that tends to develop in well rested beans.

Coffeebeanshops Peruvian Yanesha have a nice hazelnut quality to them, but only when rested a couple of weeks.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Scubadoo said:


> I've tried the Bolivian David vilca and have an unopened bag of the Colombian Oporapa from Hasbean.
> 
> I've only had a few drinks so far so maybe I need to play around but the beans have a certain aroma, like the jailbreak and maybe it's just the lighter roast. and in the cup there's something of a floral taste maybe an acidity that I'm tasting when i want more big nutty coffee taste.
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of Has Bean's single origins too, but maybe their roasting style isn't for you? (we all have different palettes right?!)

Give Londinium a go, they have some nice single origins and roast a bit darker, I think you will like the flavours.

Let us know how you get on


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

aaronb said:


> I'm a big fan of Has Bean's single origins too, but maybe their roasting style isn't for you? (we all have different palettes right?!)
> 
> Give Londinium a go, they have some nice single origins and roast a bit darker, I think you will like the flavours.
> 
> Let us know how you get on


Surely it's not entirely down to the roast? Steve does seem to err on the medium side for his beans iirc, but, those beans should be more medium than french generally. I really don't think the bolivians and south americans lend themselves to darker roasts. I've tried colombians, bolivians, brazils, el salvadors from a medium, to medium dark roasts.

All a darker roast does is kill all the flavours on coffees that need to be treated gently, especially the fruity ones that come through on a lighter gentler roast.

If you want nutty, rich, earthy flavours, it's asian coffee which can be treated with far more abandon, where the oils can be brought out which give those toasty earthy notes. Do that on a bolivian, all you'll end up with is coffee that may as well have been roasted by starbucks.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

tribs said:


> I find nuttiness is something that tends to develop in well rested beans.
> 
> Coffeebeanshops Peruvian Yanesha have a nice hazelnut quality to them, but only when rested a couple of weeks.


Just curious, is this the point at which you see oils on the beans, even though it may have been a medium/medium dark roast originally?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

You want nutty? Try Union Foundation.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Surely it's not entirely down to the roast? Steve does seem to err on the medium side for his beans iirc, but, those beans should be more medium than french generally. I really don't think the bolivians and south americans lend themselves to darker roasts. I've tried colombians, bolivians, brazils, el salvadors from a medium, to medium dark roasts.
> 
> All a darker roast does is kill all the flavours on coffees that need to be treated gently, especially the fruity ones that come through on a lighter gentler roast.


Oh I agree completely with you, but I've seen a few people claiming they don't like the HB style and prefer something darker as it gives a more caramel flavour.

I think some people just don't like the extra flavours you get from that style of roasting and want something a bit more "traditional".

I'm looking forward to testing different roast profiles when I get my L1.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

aaronb said:


> Oh I agree completely with you, but I've seen a few people claiming they don't like the HB style and prefer something darker as it gives a more caramel flavour.
> 
> I think some people just don't like the extra flavours you get from that style of roasting and want something a bit more "traditional".
> 
> I'm looking forward to testing different roast profiles when I get my L1.


You mean burnt







The only real way to see what difference varying roasts can make is to buy a big bag of greens and roast them.

If after a couple of kg in batches of 250g, each with different roast profiles, they take the one which has been roasted to death, they should be drinking robusta









I think though, while ago, el salvadors la illusion took a little bit more roasting to bring out the liquor, but I really can't think of any south american beans with big, earthy, smoky notes. Maybe hasbeans coffee archive has one?

I'm not really into the light, floral, acidic coffees that seem more prevalent, but carbonising the beans won't make them any better.

If they don't like the way steve roasts beans, they should have a go at roasting them and pick what they feel is right for them, but I've found steves notes to be pretty bang on, in fact, I think I prefer some beans he suggested medium dark as medium, could swear i've noted recently similar beans had lighter roasts recommended on them.

Buy the right beans for your taste, not on the basis of roast and steve has some truly great beans, just haven't been a fan of some of his blends.

Also been such a long time since I bought roasted beans, forgot how quickly they go stale.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Just curious, is this the point at which you see oils on the beans, even though it may have been a medium/medium dark roast originally?


Not necessarily. It might be the way I store them, but I've only ever seen oils on darkly roasted beans and that was when they were relatively fresh. Maybe seen it on decaf beans too.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

tribs said:


> Not necessarily. It might be the way I store them, but I've only ever seen oils on darkly roasted beans and that was when they were relatively fresh. Maybe seen it on decaf beans too.


Fair enough, just I've seen it on medium dark roasts which have gone a little stale. Decafs are a whole different bag, they vary so much in terms of decaf methods for me. Carbon dioxide iirc was the decaf method I preferred, sermed to have a lot less impact on taste.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive seen oils showing on Union's 'light' roasts before...and even the odd speck on Has bean IMMs (this is mega mega rare)


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

My personal opinion is that generally (and maybe generalising isn't fair...) the Hasbean beans tend to be better suited for brewing methods other than espresso. Some of their beans are great, but sometimes the acidity is so great that find it's only good for lattes (and sometimes they can be great there).


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

rodabod said:


> My personal opinion is that generally (and maybe generalising isn't fair...) the Hasbean beans tend to be better suited for brewing methods other than espresso. Some of their beans are great, but sometimes the acidity is so great that find it's only good for lattes (and sometimes they can be great there).


You are trying the beans they actually say make suitable espresso right?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty much everything from Has Bean recently is superb as espresso


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

garydyke1 said:


> Pretty much everything from Has Bean recently is superb as espresso


Yeah, the only thing is, some coffees are a lot brighter and acidic than others. Whilst steve sometimes mentions that some of the kenyans are a bit bright for espresso, I found they worked beautifully, but then some others he's pointed out are bright and not really best for espresso, don't work for me.


----------

